# Cleaning The Coop



## pltdvm (Feb 9, 2013)

We are currently in the middle of building our new, larger coop and were wondering if anyone has used sand on the floor for cleaning purposes. I know of one person who swears by it, but wondered if anyone else uses it. It seems like sand would get everywhere and the chickens would be uncomfortable. 

Thanks for any opinions, pics will be up when we complete the coop.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love sand. It's easy to clean, absorbent, adds grit. It's also inexpensive and you buy it once. It's also easy to compost. I would not use anything else.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been using wood shavings for the last 3 years in my coop.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

When I rebuild next summer I will be switching to sand with a raised floor. Right now I have a dirt floor and use straw, and I'm not thrilled with it.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I try to avoid it. I find sand gets everywhere, but that's just a personal preference. It does work.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I use hay-straw on the floor of my coop. I have a board about 4 inches high at the chickens _entrance _to the coop....to retain the hay.
At "Clean-up Time" I remove that board and with a hoe I rake the straw and droppings into my wheelbarrow. ( The _entrance _is just the right heighth.) And then I replace with "new" hay.....4 to 6 inches deep. It's _easily _done. ( I haven't needed to change it very often...just every few months.)
THEN....I put the "stuff" in the wheelbarrow into my Compost Pile.....which eventually gets _tilled into my garden _as needed or appropriate.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

I use straw I get it free so I change about every season add extra on the winter


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've said it before, I love love love sand.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

DansChickens said:


> I use straw I get it free so I change about every season add extra on the winter


Where do you get it from?


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Local farm I feed the cows and other animals they plow my driveway in the winter but I gotta jeep now no need haha and free straw


----------



## grandma5 (Apr 22, 2013)

I use sand mixed with Sweet PDZ in my coop. It's like a really big litter box. I go out and scoop every other day and it stays clean and fresh.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I love sand as well. It's so cheap from a local quarry here and it is so easy to maintain.


----------



## clayperry27 (Jun 21, 2013)

*love it*

I have been using sad and it is great. I keep a 3x4 frame with 1/4" hardware cloth stapled to it hanging in the run and lower it to sift the sand for easy cleaning. The girls love it as they can scratch around and find feed they have missed at feeding time. It also has lots of shell bits, as I get free beach sand...one of the benefits of leaving on an Island..


----------

